# Polish / wax by hand



## parry (Apr 3, 2012)

This is as good as i can get it to look polishing by hand.


----------



## bob stone (Apr 18, 2011)

looking good


----------



## poppo2003 (Sep 21, 2011)

Nice job... Any info about used products and tools?


----------



## parry (Apr 3, 2012)

1 = I did wheels first with bilberry wheel cleaner
2 = Snow foam Valet pro,
3 = Washed with Maxi Suds 2,
4 = Poor boys black hole 
5 = Dodo juice purple haze
6 = Chemical guys new look trim gel i did tyres with this.
All done by hand any suggestions comments anything else i could do to try and
improve the look would be appreciated.:thumb:


----------



## littlejack (Jun 11, 2008)

Nice work nothing wrong with your results


----------



## devoted (Jul 11, 2012)

Love those cars in m sport. Top job


----------



## Tabbs (Aug 3, 2009)

great work
I used Dodo juice purple haze before and does look great
recently used Wolfgang Fuzion and IMO looks richer and deeper
have a look 
click


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

Looks good. i quite fancy a 5 series for my next car. What engine is yours? Looks like a 525d Sport?


----------



## parry (Apr 3, 2012)

mattjonescardiff said:


> Looks good. i quite fancy a 5 series for my next car. What engine is yours? Looks like a 525d Sport?


Hi Matt,
Its a 520. 
Any tips products that might help me get a better look bearing in mind i do it by hand,i am just about to place a order with clean your car co . was thinking of using sealant any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Excellent work by hand, the paint looks very wet in appearance and the wheels look super clean :thumb:


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

parry said:


> Hi Matt,
> Its a 520.
> Any tips products that might help me get a better look bearing in mind i do it by hand,i am just about to place a order with clean your car co . was thinking of using sealant any advice would be appreciated.


I prefer the 520 over the 525's. The 525's seem to go much worse on economy without much performance gain.

You're doing well on your process. Only thing to add would be claying so maybe try that next time you start from scratch. Otherwise just layer up your wax to add to the gloss and wetness of the look.

Or alternatively, sell me your car and I'll machine polish it!  Fancy my pretty immaculate 2001 3 series as a p/ex? (blue with cream leather, 76k miles, FSH, 3.0 petrol, bluetooth handsfree, Eibach suspension, bushes replaced, new refurbed m sport alloys and new Falken tyres all round, 31mpg average, 231bhp!:car


----------

